# Gettysburg



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Stacey and I are thinking of heading to Gettysburg PA in early April. Any input recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Weather related info for that time of year would be great. We are leaning toward a cg on Marsh Creek.
TTFN
ember


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We were there over the summer and stayed at the gettysburg KOA. It was about 10-15 minutes outside of town and very nice. All gravel sites, well shaded and very friendly, we'll be staying there again when we go back.

DW and I were there for 3 days when our daughters were away and that was just barely enough time, there's a lot to do there and so much to take in, it's a powerful experience to walk those grounds and think about the battle that took place there. I highly recommend taking a tour with a private tour guide, you sign up for it at the visitor's center, it was money well spent. Our guide spent 3 hours driving us around explaining the battle ground and all the troop movements, etc.

I never knew it but the battlefield has a huge collection of monuments and sculptures spread all over, I think there are a couple thousand pieces you can see. Gutzon Borglum who carved Mt. Rushmore carved the North Carolina sculpture that is on the battlefield. Some are just small markers and some huge sculptures, you could spend a day just walking and looking at them.

Other things to do that we enjoyed;

electric map
ranger guided sculpture walk
audio guided car tour 
dairy queen of course
walk thru the national cemetery
Eisenhower's farm, Eisenhower won many awards for his cattle that he bred on that farm

Mike


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We stayed at Drummer boy in the fall. The pool and slide were closed but they looked nice. It is a very wooded campground. We enjoyed it. We stayed in 280 on School shouse rd. Nice spot. I would avoid the 300's in the back if you could. That part is new and the trees are not providing shade yet. Not bad just a little more open.

http://www.drummerboycamping.com/


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I think Wolfwood was there last year, might want to PM her too for some additional input.

Sounds like fun!

Eric


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi there! Yesv - we did go to Gettysburg last year - and, once again, were awe struck by history!! (...but we were camping near Hershey.) As others have said, there is SOOOOOOO much to see & do!! I would strongly suggest that you check out everything that has been suggested, as well as the web & the Chamber of Commerce. We went specifically to see the battlefields and were only there on a day trip but took advantage of other advice received on THIS site and took a 3 hour guided Battlefield Tour ON HORSEBACK!!!! Talk about reliving history and feeling it to your core!!! The National Stables (just what it's called - NOT a gov't entity) is actually at a CG and, had we thought it all through a bit more, we may have moved down there for the night (or 2) - rather than drive down & back but - alas - we didn't. The campground did, however, provide us with a campsite near the stables, at no charge, for us to park our truck and set up a "kenneling-area' for the dogs while we went riding. They even checked on the dogs periodically to be sure no one was bothering them (NOTE: There was NO suggestion that the dogs might bother others....we liked that!







) The ride was very quiet, well run, and (being a former trail ride guide) well suited for non-riders and/or kids.

As long as there are no family allergies to horses, I can't recommend this strongly enough!!!! You'll see the BattleFields, and the monuments AND leave FEELING the history!


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

We h ave stayed at the Gettysburg family CG several times now. We are going there again this year in July. It is a really nice CG and the people working there have always been nice and helpful. We like the sites in the back of the cG that back up to the river, it is like getting your own private beach.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

THanks Brenda (and Everyone) 
Near the river is where we were thinking too.
Ember


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi,

We stayed at Gettysburg KOA last summer. Not bad, a little small. We have also stayed at the Drummer boy CG and really enjoyed it. We went with kids and they really enjoyed the pool and water slide. I think that it will probably be a little cool for that in April. 
As for the battlefield, do the tour, at least with the driving tape or CD. If you can, you can pick up your own personal guide that will drive along with you.
The history is incredible.

I hope that you enjoy your trip,

Dan


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Ditto on what Judi wrote,

We spent this past Columbus Day weekend at Artillery Ridge Campground (home of National Stables) for the express reason of exploring the campgrounds. My son and I watched the movie Gettysburg over two nights before we went out on the horses.

This was his first horse experience, at the beginning his voice was tweaked up an extra half octave, but by the end with the help of the stable staff, he was very relaxed and having fun.

For me, putting the Battle into tactile context was a very strong experience, I still sit and ponder it. You ride and view little round top, the valley of death, and the land covered by Pickett's Charge. The audio drive around the monuments is nice, there is a huge amount of information to be seen, read and heard, but if you want to really, really know this place, take the ride.

We were lucky enough to find a NP Ranger doing a presentation in the National Cemetary while we were walking there, at the conclusion of his presentation he recited Lincoln's Gettysburg Address, which was given very close to the spot on which we were standing. Perspective indeed.

Now the campground, we had been placed in the front area, very tight quarters, in general a nice place but without a lot of amenities. The staff was very nice, and in general a clean place. If you travel with horses this is the place to go as they have not only camping area, but paddocks and stalls for rent.

Earlier in the year we had stayed at Drummer Boy as well, that place is huge, and has a lot more to offer in the CG, I would also advise you not book sites 1 - 70 or so, as they border on the highway and tend to have a lot of road noise. In general for Drummer Boy I'd say it is more expensive, has more to do, some of the staff is very helpful, while others might be less so. My one big beef is their desk area leaves a whole lot to be desired, especially when they are busy, do yourself a favor and do their advanced check in so you don't even have to face the line in the building.

All in all, there is much to do in that area, (Columbus Day weekend is also the National Apple Festival, if you go to this ask about the public buses so you don't have to face the traffic) and even if you are not a history buff, or a civil war buff, this is a very worthwhile stop.

Safe travels, and remember the camera.








Carl


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Zymurgist said:


> Ditto on what Judi wrote,
> 
> We spent this past Columbus Day weekend at Artillery Ridge Campground (home of National Stables) for the express reason of exploring the campgrounds. My son and I watched the movie Gettysburg over two nights before we went out on the horses.
> 
> ...


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

WOW Carl







Thanks for all the detailed info. Watching the movie first is a great idea. I'm now printing this off and adding it to my Gettysburg folder. Folders are a habit I picked up from my late father in law, and I now buy them in bulk!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

<thanks zymurgist...yup - Artillery Ridge







They're the ones that gave us the free parking & kennelling space....small CG with GREAT staff!>

I just remembered that I have a bunch of photos from the ride in my album...here's 1. If I remember correctly, Little Round Top is back to our left, there were several monuments to our right & left, we were riding through the battlefield (the entire area is battleground) and - well - you can see more out in front of us. I swear I could hear the battle .... including the cannons rolling down the road and the soldiers marching.....


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

ember said:


> Stacey and I are thinking of heading to Gettysburg PA in early April. Any input recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Weather related info for that time of year would be great. We are leaning toward a cg on Marsh Creek.
> TTFN
> ember


While in Gettysburg you must try the Lincoln Diner for lunch and the historic Herr Tavern for an evening meal.

http://www.herrtavern.com/

Enjoy your visit.

Billy


----------

